# Purring Hedgie



## autumnfox (Feb 5, 2018)

Although nobody in the whole wide world cares except me, I came to realize today that my little hedgie was purring as I pet her during cuddle time. Had to look it up when she started making the noise. And sure enough, she was purring! I’m a happy hedgie mommy.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

She's so adorable.


----------



## NougatTheHedgie (Jan 21, 2018)

I think she likes her mommy!


----------



## heytheredelilahedge (Nov 27, 2016)

That is the best! I have only experienced it a few times, but I love it when they do that!


----------



## Creature1 (Jul 10, 2017)

That is awesome i have gotten it once. My creature can be quite grumpy. Thats his name lol. But he likes to be in a ball more or less


----------

